# Photoshop Protocol & Insulting Photographers



## bjorne_again (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm building my portfolio and I keep getting images from photographers where I don't like the way they photoshopped or they didn't do it at all. If they send me uneditted versions, can I photoshop them myself for my use in my portfolio? Sometimes they over airbrush the skin - I always like to keep skin texture so it reflects the models' natural skin for my book, just remove little things like random bumps or moles that the light catches despite you covering them with makeup, and sometimes they don't do anything at all except maybe change the colour ratios, which is just as bad. Photoshopping seems like something you shouldn't do as it could insult the photographer, but I see MAs do it sometimes, so i just wondered if it was an accepted thing. 

I've been editting the original files and then e-mailing them to the photographers to get their approval, but that was with photogs i'm already friendly with... not more experienced, slightly more egotistical ones. Do I request how I want an image photoshopped when I request images from my photographer? TIA!


----------



## Johnny Wal (Aug 22, 2007)

If you hire them yourself, then i deffinitely would tell them exactly how you want it. if its something where you are hired to do someones makeup and then a photographer is hired also, then im not sure where you stand on that. I know i have a friend who is a photographer and i really dont like the way he edits his photos at all, but if i ever have him take photos for me, i make it clear how i want them done in the end.


----------



## bjorne_again (Aug 22, 2007)

no, i never hire anyone. As for shoots, some are paid, some are TFP/TFCD (time for prints/cd) where everyone benefits and no one is paid... so some of it is strictly to benefit my portfolio... but if they photoshop things oddly, there was no point in me doing the shoot in the first place, except to help them out and i can't even use the photos in my portfolio.


----------



## Bonkisqueen (Aug 22, 2007)

I would definitely go ahead and photoshop them yourself.  Unless you are selling the images (which you arent) you can do what you like with them- remember that the photographer wasnt the only one who make the shoot happen; you did too.  If you went to the effort to do a TFP/CD shoot (which helped out both the model and the photographer) you are entirely entitled to an image worthy of your portfolio- if the photographer is not able to produce it, you may 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  When I was building my portfolio for modeling I often had to edit my images myself because the photographers didnt.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 31, 2007)

Depends on the conditions of the shoot. It's important that, if you are booked for a shoot, you should at least have some kind of look at their port. If you don't like what they do, then don't do the job. If you happen to book a photog for some shots for your book, again, look at their port, but more importantly, discuss with them that you want to keep the the photoshopping to a minimum because it's for your book; emphasize that it's important that agencies and other photographers be able to view the photos and assess your work without thinking too much went into correcting it. 

There are some photogs-like myself-who are touchy about letting others edit their images. Lucky for me, I'm also a MUA and understand that it's important to maintain the integrity of the art. There are also others who will hand you a CD immediately after the shoot and tell you to "do what thou whilst". Communication is key, just be honest. If they're a jerk about it or are unwilling to compromise, you know not to work for that photog again.


----------

